# Ultrasound Picture



## PaintNminis (Oct 2, 2009)

Just thought this was neat - You can see it's little Head 

Baby's First Picture











MCMs Silver Cloud X Lazy Bear Lady Sapphire


----------



## krissy3 (Oct 2, 2009)

I dont see it .... but think its very cool that you are excited... I would be too. congrats!!!!!



P.S. do they make maturnity blankets?


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Oct 2, 2009)

OOOH I SEE IT!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 2, 2009)

Is this it?


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 2, 2009)

cool - what was that taken with? An external sonogram type machine? I always figured ultrasounds were "little dots" - didn't realize they showed an actual picture - is this an ultrasound?


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Oct 2, 2009)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> cool - what was that taken with? An external sonogram type machine? I always figured ultrasounds were "little dots" - didn't realize they showed an actual picture - is this an ultrasound?


It is an internal ultrasound most likely as it is early in the pregnancy. I do not think you can get this kind of image with an external ultrasound at this point as the uterus would not be touching the abdominal wall. Later in the pregnancy you can get away with an external ultrasound with a better image.

I had my mare ultrasounded yesterday, and it is always so cool to see the little one pop up on the screen for the first time. My guy/girl was flipped sideways so you could see all the ribs, vertabra ect.!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 2, 2009)

White Socks Miniature said:


> WhiteTailsMinis said:
> 
> 
> > cool - what was that taken with? An external sonogram type machine? I always figured ultrasounds were "little dots" - didn't realize they showed an actual picture - is this an ultrasound?
> ...



wow - those of you who can get the internal ultrasounds are lucky - either yourselves or a vet - my vets won't touch it on a mini with a 10 foot pole. But all that's on another post. LOL


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Oct 2, 2009)

There are a couple around here that will not ultrasound unless the mare is over 200 days or so so they can use external. However I am very lucky to have 2 amazing veterinarians (they work together) that will ultrasound internally starting at 14 days. It helps too that they have the proper equipment and one heck of a beautiful facility! We also have a reproductive specialist that is about 1hr away who has a referral center but will also do ultrasounds ect.


----------



## Miniature217 (Oct 3, 2009)

That's pretty cool


----------



## PaintNminis (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes it is an internal Ultrasound my vet rigged one up just for the minis

and Sizstardanes you got the head right


----------

